# Karate online



## Eric Daniel (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys
Does anyone know if there are any karate or any martial art classes online to take?


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 7, 2005)

don't do it.  you need a real teacher.  the internet or DVD or Video is no substitute.  Unless you are already very experienced, you are almost guaranteed lousy results.  And if you ARE very experienced, you should have no need to look for lessons on the internet.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 7, 2005)

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> Does anyone know if there are any karate or any martial art classes online to take?


What do you call this? You could train the concepts offered here till the cows come home; then, train with the cows. Of course I would recomend people as bodies and not the cows. Your freinds should do.
Sean


----------



## JAMJTX (Dec 9, 2005)

I know there are some, but there are problems besides the absence of a teacher.

Streaming video is pretty low quality.  Escpecially since there is so much movement.  You have to try and limit the movement in streamed video.

As soon as the technology is improved this might be more viable.  I think you will feel like you wasted your money if you paid for this now.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 9, 2005)

Seems to me that it would be hard for someone to correct your mistakes online.  Bad habits could become part of what you do much to easily


----------



## chinto01 (Dec 9, 2005)

What is it with people trying to learn on line or through books and dvds. While books and dvds make excellent resource materials they will NEVER take the place of a real instructor. I will direct you to the Fred Villari site where you can pick up his dvds for 149.00 and study them, tape yourself doing the forms, along with that tape enclose 60.00 and send it to them. You will be evaluated on your performance , and then granted a rank certificate and belt. I must have gone about this all wrong over the last 18 years.

in the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

There are correspondence courses. But, I question their effectiveness.


----------



## JAMJTX (Dec 9, 2005)

Video will never replace the relationship between teacher and student, where the teacher observes, knows, understands and constantly corrects the student.
But video can supplemnt the training of someone well grounded in basic principles.

There are some video programs (like George Kirby's mentioned in another thread) where you are encouraged to send evaluation tapes before a test tape, so there can be some correction.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 14, 2005)

JAMJTX said:
			
		

> Video will never replace the relationship between teacher and student, where the teacher observes, knows, understands and constantly corrects the student.
> But video can supplemnt the training of someone well grounded in basic principles.
> 
> There are some video programs (like George Kirby's mentioned in another thread) where you are encouraged to send evaluation tapes before a test tape, so there can be some correction.


 
As always, I agree 100% with what Jim san had said!

Speaking of Karate, there are many good video series as supplemental to learn this art. Wado-ryu series by Mr. David Deaton (distributed by Panther Pro/Century) is very good.


----------

